# Hiding your Gear - How to



## Dtownry (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok who here lives with another person (woman) and has to hide their gear?

I am going to be in that situation again very soon and needs some ideas.

What has worked for you, how did you do it?  Not only the actual gear but the disposables as well.


----------



## event462 (Jul 20, 2014)

All I did was tell the girlfriend that I'm now on TRT prescribed by my Doctor. She completely believed me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2014)

Get your priorities straight son... ditch the lady


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 20, 2014)

Somehow I knew you where going to say that...


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

I kept mine in the furnace room in the basement, nice little shelf with everything organized, cement floor, use rug underneath (learned the hard way). Perfect temp all year. But you know what dtown? I'm fuking divorced now so that is over! Sometimes the more obvious of places is the better choice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2014)

get a safe and always lie


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

One of my favorite topics

http://www.eastmanprotectiveagency.com/news-and-highlights/best-place-hide-valuables/

http://www.thehomesecuritysuperstore.com/can-safe-coca-cola-classic-ds-coke-gps-p=3392

http://www.humorsharing.com/effective-places-to-hide-your-stuff/7258

Thought you guys would appreciate the head of lettuce and the dildo on the last link.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

Lmao, Is that Sandra Bullock with the dildo? The pot in the deodorant is fuked up! your weed tastes like Speed Stick or you smell like Cali. Sensimilia. lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2014)

This is how I used to hide shit when I was a kid. Pull out the drawer to your dresser or nights stand and tape a little cardboard box to the back of it. Put your shit in it then put the drawer back in. Worked like a charm. Think I had a full carton of cigarettes in it at one time. Lol


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get your priorities straight son... ditch the lady



I like the way you think


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 20, 2014)

I collect Nike shoes.....Over 500 pairs so in one of them boxes is my gear lol.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 20, 2014)

If u can't tell a woman u live with ur takin juice u shouldn't be with that woman


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

This discussion has gone on for a long time.  Their are legit reasons you would not tell your girlfriend about your business.  Due to the fact this is an illegal activity that could put your ass in prison if the wrong people were informed.

If you don't want to discuss it then don't.  It's easy to stash your stash with just a little thought.  I use to keep mine in my home office.  NO ONE would have ever known to look there.

And, those guys out there telling people that you that you should share your personal business with everyone remember your phone call away from jail.  Anyone that lives with you has the legal right to allow law enforcement in or give LE probable cause for a warrant to search your residence.

Don't f'ng disclose anything unless you know she's the one (that normally means a ring and baring your children).  I am just sayin......


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 20, 2014)

This has been discussed plenty.  
The title of this topic is missleading. I honestly though ****ing dtown had written a "how to" of hiding jews...I was excited to see his write up. Only to be bamboozled into his question asking how others do.

Dtown....I keep it locked up in a medical toolbox with everything I need in it.  Good luck with the woman.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 20, 2014)

I take bunk gear so I just tell her its salad dressing and/or vitamins. She wonders why I just don't eat the dressing instead of pinning my ass with it. Idk, guess I should go with that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2014)

I hide my gear in her lingerie drawer. She never goes in there.

/rimshot


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jul 20, 2014)

I have tons of tools and fabrication equipment.  I have a drawer in one of my locked roller cabinets just for gear.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife knows I take gear. 

She'd be pissed if she knew I take cialis. 

Fukkin women.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 20, 2014)

Safe under the bed for all my vials and dresser drawn for homebrew stuff and pins...the bottom is inverted a bit so when u push it close you have to put a hand underneath it and push up so the bottom board is flush to open it...it's like a lock w/o a key


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife knows about my drug abuse.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 20, 2014)

I hide all my gear at rumpys house in his litter boxes.
Only thing I I forget which one some times and have to dig threw them.

Also I poop in them every now and then


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 20, 2014)

I hide mine in my quads, twice a week.


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2014)

Assuming you have tools/ work bench anywhere in there.  Most ladies stay away from that stuff.  Also using Trt would be the best explanation.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife knows what I do.  I keep my stash in a small safe that's hid behind some of her victorias secret bags in HER closet.  That way God forbid if I was ever to get caught,  I would just say it was hers.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 20, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> If u can't tell a woman u live with ur takin juice u shouldn't be with that woman



I don't believe that.  When you tell someone that you love that you have been hiding juice from them (or anything really) then you immediately make them wonder what else has "the man I love" been hiding.  It's chink one in the armor.  

Then you automatically have to deal with losing the moral high ground in EVERY argument because "you are just roid raging again."  I swear to god--my ex-wife spent $2k on credit cards when I was on a two week business trip....turns out, it was the steroids fault...who knew? She did.   If you want to live your life with a woman and be incapable of yelling when you get mad....tell her. If you want to live with everything being your fault forever...tell her.  

Then any sexual issue you may have as a couple is your fault because she can google too.  You want it too much...you don't want it enough...you can't keep it up (thanks deca and tren).  If she doesn't know, you can blame stress or your blood pressure meds (which I dont hide).

If you tell her then all of her friends will know.  And all of their friends.  The money sucking in-laws will be included in the ever expanding "circle of trust."  How do two people keep a secret? You know....and you dont want to do that, do you?  LOL

Fewer people are choosing to get married in favor of living together and yet divorce rates are still climbing over 50%.  The government doesn't track "Living together" splits.  You can bet it is just as high.  For the love of GOD IN HEAVEN....Dont give some girl leverage over your life!  Can you imagine the family court ordeal?  I don't want to.  Plus, it is rarely the DEA raiding your house on a controlled delivery....it is a drunk girl on a domestic call screaming "He is on roids!!! They are in the bathroom!!!" that get your ass tossed in jail.  She won't be mad when she sobers up, but the prosecutor will do his duty anyway and toss your virgin ass (maybe not pinky) in pound me in the ass prison so you better PCT like hell if she gets to drinking on a girl's night out.

Can it be done?  Yes.  I have been with my girl for 3 years.  She doesn't know.  

How do I do it?  Well, my daily and weekly use stuff (dbol, drol, TNE, cyp, deca, and EQ) I keep in a deep "junk drawer" with a false bottom that is just high enough to lay the bottles sideways.  I put all sorts of shit in the drawer....but most of all, I pour out white out in the bottom of the drawer to cover for the TNE smell, AND I leave a toilet wax ring in the bottom of the drawer so any searching gets a handful of gunk.  I also put baking soda in there to absorb the smell.  I dont want my office smelling like sweet TNE.  I keep as little as I have to in the drawer.  I have a drawer like this at my office--though it stays locked.  If its too hard to get to, you will miss doses...the MacGyver drawer complete with toilet ring is a good solution.

My stockpile is kept off site.  

I have a prescription for HGH, so she can kiss one ass cheek and the prosecutor gets the other.

Final word:  My buddy is currently living with me during his divorce.  He hid it from his girlfriend for 3 years and told her when they got married.  They werent married for a year.  She told the judge, she told their friends, she got him fired from his job, and is continuing to spread the poison today.  Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Be MacGyver and hide that shit.  Amputate your leg and put the gear in your prosthetic if you have to...but DON'T TELL HER.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

joliver said:


> I don't believe that.  When you tell someone that you love that you have been hiding juice from them (or anything really) then you immediately make them wonder what else has "the man I love" been hiding.  It's chink one in the armor.
> 
> Then you automatically have to deal with losing the moral high ground in EVERY argument because "you are just roid raging again."  I swear to god--my ex-wife spent $2k on credit cards when I was on a two week business trip....turns out, it was the steroids fault...who knew? She did.   If you want to live your life with a woman and be incapable of yelling when you get mad....tell her. If you want to live with everything being your fault forever...tell her.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm lucky then because my wife has seen me lose my temper more than once and never brought it up.  She has her flaws but she's a very calm woman that I have yet to see throw a temper tantrum.  This was some very solid advice though,  brother.  I never looked at it that way.


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 20, 2014)

It's tricky living with your girl and not telling her, I do it. The funny thing is that she gets suspicious about the dumbest things when I'm doing absolutely nothing wrong but is oblivious to the fact that I gain 25 lbs in a few weeks and take random pills throughout the day.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife knows i juice. She has always known through out our marriage that I've juiced. What she doesn't know and never will know is where i keep my stash... and she will never find it if she tried looking . She has never seen me pin either which is no big deal. Believe me you, knowing what you do is one thing, knowing where you keep your gear and other drugs is just not wise for obvious reasons. Nobody and I mean nobody should ever know. No evidence, no fear, no trouble.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

This is the voice of experience....thanks seeker......

Also, there is a difference when your first living with someone than a life time (long term) mate.

The truth is no one knows who is going to be a long term girl friend or wife.  We all have to start at the beginning.

However, when you understand the odds are against staying together forever it bodes the question why put yourself at risk.

If you've ever been through a nasty break up or divorce you know nothing matters how much you loved them, everything you did for them, the fact that you spent years together.  That is all quickly forgotten.

When its over its war.  She is going to do everything in her power to destroy you, separate you from your income & assests, and you can bet she'll have NO MERCY.

Remember ~ GOOD GUYS FINISH LAST...!

When thoroughly analyzed there are few good reason to be forthcoming and many reasons to keep your mouth shut.  At the very least it would be unwise to disclose anything until you have a VERY SOLID FOUNDATION.  And, even then the less said the better ~ IMO...



Seeker said:


> My wife knows i juice. She has always known through out our marriage that I've juiced. What she doesn't know and never will know is where i keep my stash... and she will never find it if she tried looking . She has never seen me pin either which is no big deal. Believe me you, knowing what you do is one thing, knowing where you keep your gear and other drugs is just not wise for obvious reasons. Nobody and I mean nobody should ever know. No evidence, no fear, no trouble.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 20, 2014)

DF said:


> Assuming you have tools/ work bench anywhere in there.  Most ladies stay away from that stuff.  Also using Trt would be the best explanation.



Exactly why I use the kitchen. Close to the stove or dishwasher, she never goes in there........


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> My wife knows i juice. She has always known through out our marriage that I've juiced. What she doesn't know and never will know is where i keep my stash... and she will never find it if she tried looking . She has never seen me pin either which is no big deal. Believe me you, knowing what you do is one thing, knowing where you keep your gear and other drugs is just not wise for obvious reasons. Nobody and I mean nobody should ever know. No evidence, no fear, no trouble.



this is the best way to do it..Im not married so i never had to hide my shit..Idk what i would do if i was married..hopefully my wife likes var and primo


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 21, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> If u can't tell a woman u live with ur takin juice u shouldn't be with that woman



 I don't tell anyone anything.  I don't care who the **** they are.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 21, 2014)

joliver said:


> I don't believe that.  When you tell someone that you love that you have been hiding juice from them (or anything really) then you immediately make them wonder what else has "the man I love" been hiding.  It's chink one in the armor.
> 
> Then you automatically have to deal with losing the moral high ground in EVERY argument because "you are just roid raging again."  I swear to god--my ex-wife spent $2k on credit cards when I was on a two week business trip....turns out, it was the steroids fault...who knew? She did.   If you want to live your life with a woman and be incapable of yelling when you get mad....tell her. If you want to live with everything being your fault forever...tell her.
> 
> ...




God damn it Joli you are again dead on brother.  I could not have written out all the reasons not to tell her better than you just laid it out.  Great suggestions and I appreciate you taking the time to write a thorough post.  As always you lead the way.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn joli that was a solid post bro.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 21, 2014)

Man... This thread makes me happy that my girl is nothing like most of yalls.  We tell no one about my use of AAS, and she happily pins me twice a week.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't make an assumption about me or my girl.

The point is people do crazy shit.  Can you GUARANTEE that she will never tell anyone?  The answer is no you cannot because it is impossible.  Now you have that hanging over your head and  will forever and she knows that.   If you can sleep well at night knowing that then good for you.  

Risky business sir.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hiding gear please piece of cake...but when she asks you " how much do u masterbate" or finds all that porn on ur  computer, ur fukked!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Hiding gear please piece of cake...but when she asks you " how much do u masterbate" or finds all that porn on ur  computer, ur fukked!!



Yeah my wife asked me if I do the other day. Can't imagine why. She doesn't know the pass for my pc. I wonder if the thought turns her on or something?


----------



## motley482 (Jul 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah my wife asked me if I do the other day. Can't imagine why. She doesn't know the pass for my pc. I wonder if the thought turns her on or something?


Idk man it cud go both ways I had a gf who asked me If I did and I was like ya ofcourse she started crying, then she said do u jerk off to me and I kinda laughed, never saw her again lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 22, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Idk man it cud go both ways I had a gf who asked me If I did and I was like ya ofcourse she started crying, then she said do u jerk off to me and I kinda laughed, never saw her again lol



Damn that chick was sexually insecure lol


----------



## motley482 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya tell me about it


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 23, 2014)

man my wife pins me of course my old ass is only on trt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah my wife asked me if I do the other day. Can't imagine why. She doesn't know the pass for my pc. I wonder if the thought turns her on or something?



pob all naked and sweaty poptart crumbs all around in front of his computer furiously jackin away....who wouldnt be turned on by that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> pob all naked and sweaty poptart crumbs all around in front of his computer furiously jackin away....who wouldnt be turned on by that?



I know right? Who doesn't get turned on by a 270lb bloated monster jacking it with several breaks during because it's brutal cardio and his lungs can't keep up?


----------



## graniteman (Jul 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah my wife asked me if I do the other day. Can't imagine why. She doesn't know the pass for my pc. *I wonder if the thought turns her on or something?*



Well if she ever saw that she would get over it real quick!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know right? Who doesn't get turned on by a 270lb bloated monster jacking it with several breaks during because it's brutal cardio and his lungs can't keep up?



This made me seriously lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2014)

My wife told me the first week we started dating steroids were no big deal and she didn't see the problem with it. Her ex cycled. He's a faggot. Anyways, even though she was the person to bring it up and I was honest with her, we've been in numerous arguments and she's played the "you're on steroids" card. Kind of funny considering she's done a cycle of var and even had me pin her with a low dose of test and then bailed after the first week. J's right, women are mentally unstable and I don't care how cool you think your girlfriend/wife/mistress/crack hoe is, they will spill the fuking beans to anyone and everyone just to spite you. Remember, it was Eve who fuked everything up. There's also that old saying, "Never trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die."


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with ranscend.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 23, 2014)

I keep all my orals in empty vitamin containers:

Vit a= anavar
Vit d= dbol
Vit t-tbol

All my injectables i keep in the garage labeled as different oils for the vehickles! 

And i chew so i spit all around the storage container on the ground she she wont go near it! And sometimes when she gets curious i simply drop a duece in the garage somewhere so it stinks bad and i keep telling her im looking but i cant seem to find where that poop smell is comming from, ud better stay out of there for another 12-16 weeks! MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## italian1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Vitamin T?  Now that's a good one. ^^^^^^


----------



## anewguy (Jul 23, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Don't make an assumption about me or my girl.
> 
> The point is people do crazy shit.  Can you GUARANTEE that she will never tell anyone?  The answer is no you cannot because it is impossible.  Now you have that hanging over your head and  will forever and she knows that.   If you can sleep well at night knowing that then good for you.
> 
> Risky business sir.



I understand your point of view here man but if I didn't trust my girl with my life, shouldn't be living with me. 

I also sleep next to a loaded gun and fully expect her not to shoot me in my sleep.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 23, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Vitamin T?  Now that's a good one. ^^^^^^



Yup! Haha i simply grab a vitimanshoppe logo pff the net, design the vitamin letter thats gonna be in there and cut and paste and print the labels out! Tape them on the containers and im g2g


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is Pro's vs Con's discussion.

If you hear what the guys who've been in the game for a long time most of them saying either they don't discuss it with their women or they wish they would not have as there have been negative consequences.

On the other side you have guys who many of who have not been around the block yet who like "the idea" of being able to trust their woman.

I guess the question is what's the upside or Pro side of disclosing this information?  If it's to make you feel better or some inner based integrity trigger just consider the consequence of that action.  

We are all men and ultimately must decide for ourselves, but as I seriously consider this topic as a whole there appears to be very little upside and a HUGE amount of downside potential.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2014)

Like I pointed out  my wife knows but will NEVER have anything tangible to use against me if shit ever hit the fan.  It becomes a he said/she said.  I would just say she's Fukin psycho and doesn't  know what she's talking about. I use creatine and protein and that's it! Prove me wrong other wise.


----------



## jwelch81 (Sep 30, 2014)

RustyShackelford said:


> Exactly why I use the kitchen. Close to the stove or dishwasher, she never goes in there........



Holy shit!! lol that made me choke on my food..... Sadly my girl cooks and cleans everyday


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 1, 2014)

Three may keep a Secret, if two of them are dead.

-Benjamin Franklin, Poor Richard's Almanack (1735).


----------



## Paolos (Oct 1, 2014)

Took a few years but I got my wife on Var  and Winny so maybe I have some leverage if she goes ape shit.

Shit my old lady tells me in advance when I start a blast to plan on jerking off. She's only giving it up a couple
of times a week.


----------

